# VW photoshop request.



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Detailed this for a friend but never touched the wheels as he was thinking of a set of original BBS alloys. I have no idea what they look like and would be grateful if any VeeDub photoshopper could help out.

TIA


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Quick go...Like this?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice one, are they originals?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

This is what i think of being originals, but i'm not the biggest dub buff so if anyone else sees this thread and can shed light...


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Any other standard options appreciated and again thanks for this one.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

The bbs ra's are original wheels on 90' spec golfs i think like on mine.....










BBS rm's look good though but they are quite a bit more expensive!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice. Yours is a 16v though is it not?

I wonder if the BBS were NOT standard on the 8v.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeh mine is a 16v maybe they were not standard on 8v's then


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone else fancy a wee bash?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

heres my attempt, done the wheels but struggled trying to fit a door handle.


----------



## VictorVTi (Dec 23, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> heres my attempt, done the wheels but struggled trying to fit a door handle.


Good effort on the handle!:lol: Nice motor!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice one mate but car sold and a Mk1 in it's place!!

Even my Mondeo has been replaced by something else from VAG!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car, was good for my practice tho


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nickvw said:


> The bbs ra's are original wheels on 90' spec golfs i think like on mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumb:


----------

